# ماهو مدى صعوبة صيانة الطائرات تخصص إلكترونيات (avionics)



## White Devil (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم...

لدي رغبة جادة بدراسة صيانة الطائرات تخصص إلكترونيات (avionics) ولكن أرغب بالاستسفار عن مدى صعوبة هذا التخصص وماهي المواد التي ستتم دراستها (رياضيات, فيزياء...).

وشكراً...


----------

